# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Мой город

## Asteriks

*Вы любите свой город? Какие-то место особенно, не так ли? Давайте создадим фотоальбом нашего города!*

----------


## Stych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Малыха

хмм.. а город у вас красявый ... и мест оч много красивых

----------


## MOHAPX

Минск современный все знают, а вот старый Минск далеко не все (сосбенно молодежь). Поэтому вот:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Ещё Жодино
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*

----------


## Akasey

а вот вам немного моего городка

----------


## Marusja

одна из новейших достопримечательностей [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Да, фонтан нужное дело. Я в детстве очень любил играть на фонтанах возле Белаза. Потом их снесли  Зато теперь будет где на день десантника купаться

----------


## Pasha_49

Вот карты Жодино, могут пригодиться.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sasha

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ну вот

_Sasha добавил 03.08.2009 в 22:00_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Оп ещё 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]бухарики

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ночной  Минск

----------


## Asteriks

Гомель не сравнить со столицей, но столько интересных и красивых мест Вы увидите, приехав в Гомель. Гомель зелёный и спокойный.

На фото дочь моей коллеги. Одна фигура из композиции "Город лилипутов". В Советском районе Гомеля находится. На второй фотографии ящерица. Очень мне нравится. Если Вам надо попасть в областную офтальмологическую поликлинику - смело можете по ящерице ориентироваться. Третье фото: таких место в городе много. Мотивы сказок на зелёных лужайках.

Вот Вам груша. И ещё снимок того же места, но с другой точки.

----------


## АВИАТОР

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ](с)перто

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Ивье. Маленький городок Гродненской области.
А для начала видео: "Новогодний салют" Размер 9.4 Мб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Гродно.
Несколько кадров из экскурсии по городу.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*МОГИЛЁВ*

Если на этой фотке замазать витрину "Оптика" и деревья сделать пальмами, то явно не Беларусь))) 



Ещё пара штук ( у меня их очень много)

----------


## ПаранойА

Наш Жодинский парк

----------


## PatR!oT

хочется чего-то новенького , а так не жалуюсь )))))

----------

